# Does Body Fortress Nos and Creatine work well?



## Raymond Sugar (Mar 10, 2010)

Was thinking about getting some body fortress supplements. Has anyone tried them? What would everyone recommend for good a creatine and Nos stack


----------



## nni (Mar 10, 2010)

seems like pretty standard stuff. if the price is right, why not, but i wouldnt pay more than the norm.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats a good place to start and yeah they work for extending your work out and speeding your recovery time.  Go with the the cheapest you can find with those two not much difference between brands.  Stay away from designer creatine good ol monohydrate is cheap and good


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 11, 2010)

i've used their whey and it seemed good.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 11, 2010)

AAKG is pretty much the same regardless of brand. A friend of mine was pleased with their NO booster.


----------



## Raymond Sugar (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll try it then, It's way cheaper than any other brand.


----------



## PanterA (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm not sure about the NO supp, but I bet it's legit. I know they'll be using the cheap creatine mono, and that's exactly what you want 

The protein isn't so good. The L-leucine is very low, and leucine is the #1 amino acid. You can actually take 20grams of carbs af 2.5-5grams of leucine and create the same anabolic affect as a full meal. Most powders have over 2grams per serving. BF has a little more than 1.

You can also buy creatine mono in bulk online, very cheap. Just take it with carbs and or sugar. I'll dump it in my mouth and then chase it with something.

BF creatine will work better than overpriced ethyl ester creatine which has been proven to be 100% worthless...


----------



## Raymond Sugar (Mar 14, 2010)

I have the Gnc brand Monohydrate unflavored and I do the same thing. Dump it in my mouth and wash it down with Gatorade.


----------



## bassmckee (Mar 14, 2010)

I've used the BF products for the last 2 yrs. both the whey and creatine. Other creatines have given me the dumps ......ie six star! I use one bottle of the NO, seemed to be OK....haven't tried other NO's though. You can't beat the value for the BF products though


----------

